# connecting r10 with out phone line



## blong579 (Oct 3, 2006)

ok im having the same prob as alot of people and i have yet to find an answer. im looking to have my land line turned off but my r10 uses it. i have cable internet and a cell phone but dont want to pay for data charges that would be defeating the purpose. the usb on my directv tivo is not enabled. do i have any options. any help is greatly apreatiated


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Your R10 will work fine without a phone connection. You just won't be able to order PPV movies with your remote control. And you'll get some nagging on-screen messages that you can safely delete.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

You will need a phone line to make the initial phone calls following guided setup. If you have a friend or neighbor that will let you use their phone for about 10-15 minutes you can make the calls and be done with it. If you don't make the initial calls then you may not be able to use any of the recording functions, but I'm not 100% sure on that. After a couple of weeks you'll start getting nag messages that the Tivo hasn't dialed out in a while. I believe you can just hit the Clear button to get rid of them. There is a simple hack you can perform to eliminate ther need for a phone line and thereby get rid of the nag messages, but unless you plan on installing other hacks it's probably not worth the time and effort for you to learn how to do it.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

captain_video: I don't think Guided Setup will be an issue for the OP since it looks like his Tivo is already activated.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> captain_video: I don't think Guided Setup will be an issue for the OP since it looks like his Tivo is already activated.


Guided setup isn't the issue. Making the initial phone calls is. You can run the satellite portion of guided setup without a phone line connected. You just won't be able to finalize it and enable the Tivo functions without making the calls. The OP won't have a problem unless something happens and causes his Tivo to reset, such as when performing a Clear & Delete Everything. As long as nothing changes he can operate the Tivo without a phone connected indefinitely. My comment was meant to be a cautionary one as to what could happen and not necessarily what would happen with no phone connected.


----------



## blong579 (Oct 3, 2006)

thanks for the info. my tivo has been set up for some time. can you point me to where i could find out some more about the hacks you are talking about. thanks for the help


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Anything and everything Tivo can be found here.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

TigersFanJJ said:


> Anything and everything Tivo can be found here.


Uh, hardly. Anything and everything only Tivo wants you to know can be found at the site you referenced. They censor any meaningful information regarding advanced hacks and features, which is why so many of you are in the dark about what you can do with a Tivo. For the real skinny about Tivos you need to go here. If you don't believe me, just go to the site you referenced and type in the name of the site I referenced and see what shows up. You can't even send private messages about the "other" site without them being censored.



blong579 said:


> thanks for the info. my tivo has been set up for some time. can you point me to where i could find out some more about the hacks you are talking about. thanks for the help


Sure. Just check out the site I referenced above. Take heed, however. The site is mostly for hackers and not for anyone looking to be spoonfed and led by the hand. If you want to learn the hacks then you need to do a heck of a lot of reading and searching and reading and searching and reading and searching and then more reading and searching, etc. They don't post how-to guides but they are happy to help out with intelligent and informed questions. The other site referenced by TigersFanJJ is probably a good place to start for the basics but if you really want to get down and dirty and learn the good stuff then check out the site I referenced. The only downside of the TCF is that there's a ton of misinformation and redundant posts there so you have to sift through a lot of crap to find anything meaningful.


----------

